# Best BBQ in Arlington Texas?



## lowcountrygamecock (Sep 28, 2012)

I have to go to Arlington Texas soon and plan on hitting up some BBQ joints. Anybody have any suggestions?  No chains please unless they're good. Looking for the real deal. 
Thanks


----------



## davidtxs (Sep 28, 2012)

heres a few not actualy arlington but not too fart and worth it you wont be disappointed with these all 3 are close to downtown dallas or ft worth

http://www.lockhartsmokehouse.com/directions.html

http://www.pecanlodge.com/
 

http://offthebonebarbeque.com/
 

FT Worth in the historic stockyards

http://www.coopersbbqfortworth.com/


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 29, 2012)

Angelo's BBQ is about the best there is, only one place, see my write up in Texas Group:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/118202/since-1958-angelos-great-texas-bbq

There's Railhead BBQ in Forth Worth, a great place too:

http://www.railheadonline.com/

Two high end gourmet dining BBQ experiences, WoodShed and Lockhart BBQ:

http://www.woodshedsmokehouse.com/

http://www.lockhartsmokehouse.com/


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 1, 2012)

Asked my sons, who both live in and around Arlington, they recommended:

Bodacious BBQ - http://realtexasbarbeque.com/

David's BBQ - http://www.davidsbarbecue.com/home.html

Avery's Bar-B-Que - http://averysbarbque.com/About_Us.html

Of course there's Dickey's and Colter's chains, but...

these places listed above are single establishment places, not chains.  Real Barbecue!

When you leaving?  (Oh, would you please update your profile to include a location?)  Where you coming from?


----------



## tennsmoker (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello Lowcountrygamecock,

Pops is correct about Angelos BBQ one of the best around Dallas/Ft Worth. see qviews, I spent 43 yrs in & around Ft Worth and ate at almost all the Q places.

Al 













IMG_2156.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Oct 1, 2012


















IMG_2157.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Oct 1, 2012






almost gone, picked this up in FW last time there,

al


----------

